# damsel behavior



## BayouGirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Two questions:

My 3 fish hide whenever I walk up to the tank. Is this normal? Please no smart-aleck answers, I've kept FW fish for over 20 years and have literally never witnessed fish hiding every time I approach the tank. I had assumed, being semi-aggressive, they wouldn't do this.

Also, is hiding in rock/large shells normal? I frequently notice them hiding and want to make sure there's nothing wrong. Sometimes they are hanging out together, so I'm pretty sure it's not because someone's being picked on. They do dart at each other every so often, but I've never seen fin nipping and there doesn't seem to be one in particular getting picked on...they all dish it out.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

How long have you had them? They are pretty skittish when it comes to trying to watch them. But in my experience once they've become accustomed to you coming up on them, they will not run and hide all the time.
As far as having more than one Damsel, well, no matter how many you have right now, you will end up with only one in the end.


----------



## BayouGirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> How long have you had them? They are pretty skittish when it comes to trying to watch them. But in my experience once they've become accustomed to you coming up on them, they will not run and hide all the time.
> As far as having more than one Damsel, well, no matter how many you have right now, you will end up with only one in the end.



I've had them maybe 6-8 weeks? I thought for sure that was long enough for them to get used to me, but maybe not.

I'm really curious about your thoughts on them being aggressive, though. I have a friend who has had six of them for the past two years, at least. A bigger tank then mine, yes, but not by much and he's never had an issue with them killing each other.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

They are really aggressive fish. And unless in a big system, the tend to chase each other to the point of death. My experience, 6 Chromis in a 240g tank, twice, I've tried to keep these guys, and both times, they've all been killed but one. And there are alot of stories out there that will tell you the same thing. There are rare occasions where someone has gotten lucky, but not often, and it all depends on the type of Damsel also.


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

I like to compare this fish to Napoleon. Little fish, lots of confidence. my yellow tail damsel is the most aggressive in my tank and he has the courage to sit right next to my snowflake eel. He will even try to nip at my hand and even my magnet float glass cleaner. good luck trying to catch him to remove him as well haha goodluck!


----------

